# Buckeye warming up



## Bluegrasser (Apr 11, 2009)

Catching lots of 10-13 inch crappie lake wide. Tons of 7-9 inchers. Shallow,shallow is the key. Shallow enough you can sometimes see the slabs turn to take your jig. This makes it hard to wait to set the hook!!!!! Limited out on saugeye in 25 minutes last night. No biggies, just good eaters,16-17 inchers. Caught the 6th saugeye and never made another cast, saving some for this morning. Good idea in theory, but went back this morning and got skunked in three of my favorite spots. Any OGFers out and about Buckeye and see a big guy in a red GMC stepside pickup, stop and say "hey", would love to swap some stories. Trips like last night make the drive from "Tomato Town" a pleasure.


----------



## DaleM (Apr 5, 2004)

I may be out there this week trying for some eyes. They should be ready to start hitting my cranks I'll be trolling.


----------



## jshbuckeye (Feb 27, 2005)

Sounds like a good time there Bluegrasser. Good job and good report. Look out Tow Path here comes the trollers,good luck Dale I dont know if you fish the Tow path just an assumption cause its usually worth a pass or two early on.


----------



## DaleM (Apr 5, 2004)

I do at times, but I also have a few other places I usually troll. I'll post how I do, if I get out.


----------



## puterdude (Jan 27, 2006)

I got the big ole skunk again today,1 cat & 1 carp,never seen an eye or crappie caught anywhere I went for 7hrs,deep,shallow anywhere same results,zilch!


----------



## FatRap007 (Jul 23, 2009)

i know where i am not going .................... Puterdue what kind of boat are u in , i think i cross paths with u a couple times mine is a 17ft starcraft w old 5.5 for trolling rite know ..... if you were out there and did not catch nothing no point to waste my time ill go back to jiggin spoons at the big A thanks 
Freddie


----------



## puterdude (Jan 27, 2006)

fatrap.I have a 14ft deepvee Lowe with a 6hp suzuki.It has OGF stickers on both sides of the boat.Good idea to go elswhere for it ain't happening at Buckeye yet.


----------



## knightwinder (May 12, 2006)

It actually is turning on at Buckeye. Just not when the weather has been bad. But a couple of days have been not to bad for crappie, but I don't know about the saugeyes. Only a few good people here would actually tell you if its on or not for saugeyes, I dont know if I'm considered good or not


----------



## Danshady (Dec 14, 2006)

how is the water level at buckeye, is it low? i could not find a dam or flow chart for it. also anyone hit it up thursday for crappies or eyes...was gonna get out on sat and sunday and would like to find some table fare for a change, but if its not on yet well prob just hit up alum for some bass and musky.


----------



## puterdude (Jan 27, 2006)

I would go to Alum.I was out again today with 1 channel cat as a result.Never seen anyone else catching either.Water is normal pool and 53 degrees.


----------



## Bluegrasser (Apr 11, 2009)

After hitting em hard last Sunday, I have caught only 2 keeper 'eyes all week. Still getting a few nice crappie, but not the 12-13 inchers like last week. Will be interesting to see what the lastest rain will do for the fishing. Creeks are running high and muddy here in Reynoldsburg. Can't remember this much water ever at Buckeye this time of year.


----------



## FatRap007 (Jul 23, 2009)

Do they open the dam at buckeye and if they do does any one know the date ? Ohh yea and putterdude check ur p.m.s i look forward to meeting you out there if i do come out i usaly fish all day from a.m to p.m. ...so if u are out there i will try to stop bye and say hi al long as you dont try to put a hook in me lol good trolling out there to ya
Thanks agian o.g.f.
Freddie


----------



## puterdude (Jan 27, 2006)

fatrap they generally open the dam around the 10th of November and lower it according to any plans on repairs to docks,riprap areas,ramps,ect.Some years it's 2 ft and others more,just depends.If I am out there sometime when you are feel free to come over and say hi.


----------



## G3dollarbill (Oct 13, 2009)

went to Buckeye after work for a couple hrs to dodge the trick or treaters. Fished a canal, shad were there but only ended up with one eye, 21 incher 3.8# female. Water was up. I heard they will be letting it down around 15th?


----------



## Danshady (Dec 14, 2006)

anyone else out to buckeye today on sat. really windy out there but saw few boats and saw two boats that were catching some eyes and crappies as were we. we ended up with 6 eyes and 6 crappies today, just hit and miss eyes were taked on vibees. saw alot of bank fisherman on fairfield beach any reports? water was stanined a little normal for buckeye, 50-51 degrees lots of birds lots of wave action and some scattered shad around...btw i caught a really huge shad on a vibee, about 15 inches and at least 2 lbs, wow that was crazy anyone else seen those?


----------



## slipbobber (Mar 17, 2009)

Yes buckeye is warming up. Takes patience and searching different depths. These were caught in 2 foot of water. Hope these pics come through. I am new to this site.


----------



## puterdude (Jan 27, 2006)

Nice fish slipbobber.Gonna have to hit the really shallow water and try I guess.


----------



## thigpend6 (Mar 18, 2009)

Great job on the nice looking eyes


----------



## slipbobber (Mar 17, 2009)

Thanks. I fish Buckeye a lot. Live close by and do have a boat. Past several years have left the boat at home and hit only several places from shore for saugeyes. Conditions seem to be key. Wind, fronts coming in etc. I Catch a lot of saugeyes and hope they keep stocking them they seem to be doing well and growing quickly probably due to the large amount of shad available. Before the saugeyes I used to fish for stripers. Suggestion, leave the dinks go. They will grow quickly to nice size fish. I have watched guys take buckets full of perch size saugeyes and not think twice about it.


----------



## st.slippy (Oct 3, 2008)

Well, it's still slow for me. I lost one pretty nice hybrid close to shore on an xrap, but I did manage to catch a fishing rod and reel. I've put a lot of work into it so far, but I think it should work well when all is said and done. It was an abu garcia round reel, there was just enough corrosion to mean it may be a trolling rod, but I wasn't sure if you could sand the edges of the spool, anyone know?


----------



## slipbobber (Mar 17, 2009)

2 saugeyes today 2 pounds apiece. Northeast winds. brutal. 2 other very huge fish on probably snagged carp. Both never made it in.


----------



## puterdude (Jan 27, 2006)

Thats encouraging news slipbobber,great to hear.Maybe ole Buckeye is about to light up for some excellant fall action like we had this past spring.Congrats on the catch.


----------



## slipbobber (Mar 17, 2009)

Was out for several hours today after 9:00 am. Caught this 24 inch 6 pounder. I do not think the picture does the fish justice. The girth was huge. But 6 pounds even. I had several others on I could not turn. Using ultra light so with the wind and current very difficult. Very shallow water. 2 foot max.


----------



## jshbuckeye (Feb 27, 2005)

Wish I had the lake pegged as well as you do Slip getting pretty frustrating out there for me. On a ultra light to wow now I am really wondering what you are throwing for bait that interest those hogs. Only fish we could find was on the depth finder and that was deeper then 2 foot. Keep posting and ill keep trying, good job.


----------



## puterdude (Jan 27, 2006)

Nice eye slipbobber.Seems you have them coraled and the pattern down,stay righ after em!


----------



## slipbobber (Mar 17, 2009)

Jeff. My name is Jeff as well. Hang the boat up. I am not getting my boat out until next week. I am off for 2 weeks from work. Next week, I will pull the boat out of the garage, Puterdude, the big fish are in shallow. I do not think a boat can reach them. They are full of minnows, shad and eggs. If this weather continues, I will not deer hunt like I wanted to. I will be out tomorrow morning at daylight/ Filling my freezer full of fish.

Jeff


----------

